# got a letter from U.S. Customs



## losieloos (Feb 14, 2013)

Should I be worried?  Its a whole lot of papers and sign here and there and admit to this stack of papers, any suggestions? The gear was only worth 90.00 dollars no big deal i ordered the stuff months back.


----------



## g0re (Feb 14, 2013)

I would just totally ignore it and chalk it up as a loss


----------



## getgains (Feb 14, 2013)

same here just forget it 90 bucks isnt a big deal


----------



## Spongy (Feb 14, 2013)

I wouldn't be worried about that, but you may have burned your address.  I wouldn't use that address for anything international.


----------



## 69nites (Feb 14, 2013)

Toss it and move on.


----------



## losieloos (Feb 14, 2013)

Yeah ok thanks guys, its says if I dont complete and returm the form U.S. customs and border protection will begin administrative forfeiture proceedings.


----------



## losieloos (Feb 14, 2013)

I had to sign for it to, didnt even realize what it was.


----------



## g0re (Feb 14, 2013)

Basically if you sign the paper and send it back, you are taking responsibility for the items.

Ignore it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 14, 2013)

losieloos said:


> Should I be worried?  Its a whole lot of papers and sign here and there and admit to this stack of papers, any suggestions? The gear was only worth 90.00 dollars no big deal i ordered the stuff months back.



Shred the papers do nothing tell no one. No more intl. orders to that address.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Feb 14, 2013)

Your very first "Love Letter".....and on Valentines Day.


----------



## Jada (Feb 14, 2013)

Toss it and I would not use the email that was used for that order and keep it domestic


----------



## Hardpr (Feb 14, 2013)

ive had em from custy and fda lol. fuk em. i sent them in and told them to send me my shit NOW.


----------



## corvettels3 (Feb 14, 2013)

If they wanted to pop you they would not give you an advance notice.. Just toss it out..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 14, 2013)

dont drop the soap bro


----------



## PFM (Feb 14, 2013)

IDK why you would sign for something without knowing what it is.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Feb 14, 2013)

burn it and forget about it brother!


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 15, 2013)

heavydeads83 said:


> burn it and forget about it brother!



^^^ THIS ^^^ but do heed the advice earlier and no more intl orders to the address you recvd the letter at. 

I remember my first letter...good times...good times...


----------



## username1 (Feb 15, 2013)

If you have any doubts talk to a lawyer. But what everybody is saying if you sign it and send it back you are taking responsibility, they are basically just trying to trick you into admitting it's yours if you sign it. they might not have real proof that it's yours, and that you ordered it etc. that's why they are trying to get you to sign and admit it's yours.


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 15, 2013)

Do not sign it, and shred it. It will go away. 
Don't use the address again and get a 
New E-mail. If anything else comes 
For the same thing, you have no knowledge 
Of it and don't sign anything.  
It's petti, they'll toss it. Unless you sign
Then you're cooked.


----------



## SHRUGS (Feb 15, 2013)

Either burn it or write Return To Sender on the envelope and send it all back to them. $90 worth of anything they're not gonna waste any time with. Get a new email and move on a little safer and a little smarter. !SHRUGS!


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 15, 2013)

IMO it don't matter if you use the same addy unless you're (<---grammer nutts is that the correct use?) one to order on a weekly to monthly basic then you need to circulate addresses but still can use that one also.

Too many have got letters and green tapped and still use the same addy, IMO they don't flag people but they do investigate and surveillance the ones the go after which is few compared to all the packs coming through and getting caught.


----------



## BigTruck (Feb 15, 2013)

I wouldn't worry too much but just be mindful of it while carrying on. I'd use a different address at least for a while but thats just me.


----------



## Tilltheend (Feb 15, 2013)

Disregard the letter no more international shipments to that address now.


----------



## losieloos (Feb 15, 2013)

Im moving anyway so im going to have a new address. Thank you guys.


----------



## username1 (Feb 15, 2013)

losieloos said:


> Im moving anyway so im going to have a new address. Thank you guys.



If you ever run into something like this in the future don't hesitate to contact a lawyer, they are there to protect your rights. I think many people don't take that into consideration. When you mentioned the part about them continuing their investigation if you didn't reply, makes me think it crossed your mind to send it in. NEVER make any decisions on your own without legal counsel. Coming here, is not a bad option for that type of advise I guess, considering some/most have experience with it but, really the best option is to contact a lawyer. Never say anything, never do anything without legal counsel.


----------



## 63Vette (Feb 16, 2013)

Send me all of your gear. ALL of it. Be sure you pack it nicely. You can also send me the letter and I will shred it for you. Oh, also, send me some cash.... whatever you can get together. Then change your email and do not use your address for any international orders unless its headphones from ebay/china. 

There is a distinct pattern to the advice we are all giving you brother. It will be okay. No more Int. orders - your address is flagged.


Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## bprice (Dec 12, 2019)

I am going with Hardpr on this one send me my shit. Haha


----------



## BigSwolePump (Dec 13, 2019)

i love lamp


----------

